
Twitter CEO Intervened to Keep Alex Jones, Richard Spencer Accounts Active - sethbannon
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/404826-twitter-ceo-personally-weighed-in-on-companys-handling-of-alex-jones
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17905679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17905679)

